# rename tool?



## cater (4. Dezember 2001)

hiho

ich bin auf der suche nach einem klitzkleinen Programm, das mir ordnerübergreifend dateien (.jpg) nach erstellungsdatum in serie durchnummeriert und dann in einen anderen ordner kopieren kann. 

meine digicam ist nämlich plötzlich von der seriennummerierung (die bei 1600 war) auf "normal" gesprungen und nun hab ich nicht die lust die neuen 1600 selbst umzubennen.

oder ihr wisst wie man bei der sony dcp-p1 die "ab"-nummerierung einstellen kann, dann brauch ich das prog net =)

carlo


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (18. Dezember 2001)

hallo!!

sag mir wo du schon überall gesucht hast, dann kann ich dir vielleicht sagen es wo noch möglichkeiten gibt nach so einem programm zu suchen!!!

mfg Freak


----------



## cater (19. Dezember 2001)

alles was google so meldet, aber die website eines programms (hab namen jetzt vergessen), das dort gelistet wird und anscheinend recht gut ist, lässt sich net finden.


----------



## Klon (19. Dezember 2001)

Hm ich glaub ich kann dir nen ICQ Contact schicken von jemandem der dir das in Delphi kurz baut.

Könnteste irgendwas als Gegenleistung für ihn anbieten?


----------



## cater (19. Dezember 2001)

des wär ja wirklich gutt =)

..könnt ihm nen banner oder sowas machen..


----------

